# New: 5.9-Pound Ruger LC Carbine in 5.7X28MM



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This looks interesting if you are into the 5.7 round:

*









NEW: 5.9-POUND RUGER LC CARBINE IN 5.7X28MM*









New: 5.9-pound Ruger LC Carbine in 5.7x28mm :: Guns.com


Ruger this week expanded its 5.7mm offerings by introducing a lightweight carbine to complement the already popular 57 series pistols.




www.guns.com


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Where can you find ammo to feed it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Where can you find ammo to feed it?


My local shop has some, but most places are charging around $50 per box of 50. $1 a round is crazy. I used to buy ammo $25-$29 per box. That was acceptable. Not anymore.


----------



## Alte Schule (4 mo ago)

When I bought my FN 5.7 years ago Shipwreck gave me some good advice and pointed me in the right direction for ammo. Don't shoot my FN much so I still have a decent amount.

FN & Fiocchi recently partnered up on manufacturing 5.7x28 for the U.S. market. Hopefully in the near future there will be some price decrease. 









FN Herstal and Fiocchi to Supply 5.7x28mm Ammo to the U.S. Market -


FN Herstal Fiocchi have announced that they have enter into a new agreement. U.S. customers - manufacture supply of 5.7x28mm ammunition in this market.




www.thefirearmblog.com


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Reminds me of the sub 2000. i have the Ruger pistol in 5.7.

i like to shoot it but the ammo is crazy priced. so it don't get shot much.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Belt Fed said:


> Reminds me of the sub 2000. i have the Ruger pistol in 5.7.
> 
> i like to shoot it but the ammo is crazy priced. so it don't get shot much.


Ammo prices are what has kept me away from the newest version of the Five Seven that just came out (by FN). I did own a Five Seven over a decade ago, as well as a few PS90s...


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Yeah, if the ammo don't come down from a dollar a round it's not going to be a big seller. Or least i don't think it will but who knows.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Goldwing said:


> Where can you find ammo to feed it?


FN (the creator of the round) and Federal make this round. I have read of another company.
LGSs in my area are getting it in. Since, very few people own the FN, Ruger, and PSA 5.7 pistols, it sits on the shelves until I buy it.
I saw the Ruger 5.7 Carbine and put it on lay-a-way. I do watch the reviews before I did this. Having the Ruger 57 and other Ruger pistols over the years, I am aware of their QA and First Model issues but I know, despite any frustrations, Ruger does stand behind their products.
The Ruger 57 Carbine use the same mags as the Ruger 57 pistol which is much better the FN mags used on the PS90, the AR57, and a newer 57 assembled upper that I have seen advertised.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Do yourself a favor and skip the Federal round. It is horrible. The rounds come off the casings a lot, and are inconsistently loaded. The FN branded ammo is more reliable. The most reliable is the stuff made in Belgium (like the 198 ammo). If I remember right, the 197 is loaded by Fiocchi here in the USA). And, I will tell you, it is loaded inconsistently as well. You will get different recoil impulses from round to round. 

This is discussed at the FN Forum a lot. 

The problem is that 198 ammo is super expensive right now. Back when I had my last PS90, I had a ton of the stuff.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Do yourself a favor and skip the Federal round.


I have a 100 rounds of it, never fired any. all i ever shot was the FN stuff. i bought this federal cause it was cheaper and was going to buy more, maybe not now. lol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Belt Fed said:


> I have a 100 rounds of it, never fired any. all i ever shot was the FN stuff. i bought this federal cause it was cheaper and was going to buy more, maybe not now. lol


I wouldn't. 

I have used it before. It is terrible. 

I used to own 3 PS90s and a Five Sven, and I used to be the FN Forum admin. Seen tons of issues with it, and have personal experience with it. Save your money and get the FN ammo


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I appreciate the info, i will shoot the 100 i have and stick with the FN stuff. seems like other companies would start making it. guess if it got really popular they might. i know it took a while for others to start making the 224 Valkyrie.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've shot the F&N 5.7 pistol. Anything in a carbine must have 0 recoil. Flat shooting round. Would I chose a Beretta 9mm carbine over a Ruger 5.7 carbine. Yes. Would I choose a .556/.223 over both, yes again. Truth be told I'm not much of a Ruger fan, especially after the mini 14, I had, most inaccurate rifle I had ever owned. I Haven't shot their 5.7 offerings though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denner said:


> I've shot the F&N 5.7 pistol. Anything in a carbine must have 0 recoil. Flat shooting round. Would I chose a Beretta 9mm carbine over a Ruger 5.7 carbine. Yes. Would I choose a .556/.223 over both, yes again. Truth be told I'm not much of a Ruger fan, especially after the mini 14, I had, most inaccurate rifle I had ever owned. I Haven't shot their 5.7 offerings though.



I have owned several PS90s over the years. The gun (with the 5.7 round) feels like a 22 rifle when you shoot it. You still have the motion of the bolt moving that will give some recoil. 

I personally would not want to shoot 5.55/223 ammo indoors in a self defense situation... So, pistol caliber carbines are great for that use, IMHO. Yes, all guns are loud - but shooting off an AR type weapon inside with no hearing protection... Wow. No thanks.... Especially if you have a muzzle break on the thing (not a flash hider, but a muzzle break).


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Ammo prices are what has kept me away from the newest version of the Five Seven that just came out (by FN). I did own a Five Seven over a decade ago, as well as a few PS90s...


Yeah, me too. I had to pass on one a couple of months ago, just because of the ammo being hard to get and expensive.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Video review:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------

